# BD 01 vs. Hammerheads



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*O1's*

I'm looking for a set of o1's myself, heard nothing but the best about them,
just trying to find a set under $300.? Will mount on my world piste!
I would say what ever skis your more likely to go ob or bc with put them on them for the reason of efficientcy in motion.
good luck


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

To throw one more in the mix, check out 7TM. I recently purchased the 7TM Power tour, and I think they are the way to go. The big thing for me with these bindings is DIN releasability, resistence free touring (which I think is the only way to go after trying it) and good tension when shredding. These bindings are heavier than either the hammer head or 01, but I don't notice the extra weight that much and the fact that they will eject if I am going to break myself is worth the extra weight. I am impressed with how well they are made, but will have to wait a few seasons to see if they hold up. Bigger boards create bigger forces on your legs, and being completely locked in can ruin your season.


----------



## stillkicken (Nov 30, 2003)

The main advantage of the O1s is the free pivot for touring. It is a very active binding and skis very well compared to the HH. I would mount them on whatever ski you see yourself touring on more. I've been tele skiiing for 25 years and I really think the free pivot is the first real leap forward - as opposed to gradual evolution - for BC skiiing in tele gear in a long time.

If you stick mostly to lifts, It probably doesn't matter that much from a performance point of view. There is something to be said about a brand new pair of bindings on top of a brand new pair of skis though.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Having skied both they both have advantages and disadvantages...They both ski pretty similar (depending on the cartgridge in the O1's) but the hammerheads can "lock" and prevent you from skiing really low (if you ski that low). The O1's have the advantage of being resistance free touring, but hammerhead just finished designing a binding that is also resistance free. Both are great bindings. One of the only gripes I have about the O1's is much they adjust by twisting without you knowing it. ????? Good luck I am sure whatever you end up with they will be sweet. Hace fun


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive got the 01s on my 185 kilowatts and they are awesome, very responsive and super easy to push uphill, great if you are going to tour a lot, i would recommend the set up highly. the hammerheads are also great, but in my opinion you cant go wrong with the kilos and the o1s


----------



## sgleason (Apr 12, 2005)

ric said:


> I'm looking for a set of o1's myself, heard nothing but the best about them,
> just trying to find a set under $300.? Will mount on my world piste!
> I would say what ever skis your more likely to go ob or bc with put them on them for the reason of efficientcy in motion.
> good luck




The REI here in Bend has the 01's for sale for $209! You might want to check your local REI and/or REI.com


----------



## sgleason (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I'm sure either binding will be great. I would hope that I will do most of my touring on the Kilowatts. 

Anyhow, thanks again.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*bd 01*

I like the 01s better in all situations. I demoed the hammerheads and don't like them. I have a set of 01s on my mantras w/ the medium cartridges (I wish the chick @ Mountain Outfitters didn't talk me out of the stiff cartridges) and I love them for the park to the trek. The 01s will "walk" until you break them in, I had a ski ejection on my fourth run, now they are fine. 7tms look like my next crush.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I am using 01's on a pair of Movement Free Heels and really like them for BC or the area.

One down side that I have heard is they can pull out of skis designed with weak core material. 

I heard a good solution to the cartridges changing adjustments is to add some plumber's tape to the threads on the cables.


----------

